# Why did you leave your last yard/s?



## Cinnamontoast (29 May 2014)

Interested as there's a mass exodus from my last yard currently.

I moved from a very lovely but very BSJA yard when my first horse died. I stayed at the next yard til I was thrown off (long story, lots of nonsense, nothing I did!) and I would hope to stay where I am now because it's calm and there's never any nastiness.

So why did you leave your last yard?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 May 2014)

the last livery yard I left I went because the YO's DiL (who was horsey) thought it was funny to let her pack of 10 very large dogs (GSDs, mal crosses, rotties, huskamutes) worry my two horses in their paddock. YO told me to eff off if I didnt like it, so I did. Said dogs eventually left a greyhound with severe injuries and attacked a delivery driver.


----------



## *sprinkles* (29 May 2014)

Zero turnout. Really nothing. Horses were in the end being expected to stand in for 22 hours a day - one hour riding, one hour leg stretch in a small dirt pen. Ridiculous. Also some very nasty malicious employees who thought it was funny to laugh when I fell from my very lively and quirky four year old proper winding myself then watch grinning as he bombed about. Also same employee thought it was acceptable to try and poach the riding of my youngster behind my back through my coach without consulting me first and when firmly refused lashed back by throwing a hose, turned on in my horse's face. My horse, now nine years old is still afraid of water.


----------



## pinklilly (29 May 2014)

Too far away, was on full livery so was too much money too as shavings over the permitted one bag a week were charged for and found a farm locally that had just started doing DIY.  I left a localish yard last year as grazing was purely rye grass and my horse can't tolerate it, also hacking is all grass verges around arable fields and my horse is very green and to do rehab work in walk only and wouldn't settle.  On roads he is fine but the road the livery was on was dangerous to ride on, never mind with a young horse.  It was a nice yard though!


----------



## w1bbler (29 May 2014)

Because 
1/ there was no-where on the 200 acres (even if I paid extra) to leave my trailer. 
2/ it was my horses fault that he kept getting caught up in the falling down barbed wire fences
3/ worming twice a year was excessive, despite no field management & me showing YO a worm count of 3,500!
4/ I was cruel for not rugging my cob mid summer whenever we had a shower.
Should I go on......I only stuck it out 'cos I was too scared to tell the owner I was leaving.


----------



## Tash88 (29 May 2014)

My last yard was a lovely and friendly small private DIY yard, but I was the only one with any interest in riding more than once or twice a week; as there was no real school (area with woodchips but that was basically useless) I hacked all the time and was mainly on my own. My horse at the time started becoming quite nappy as he got fitter (was given him on long term loan and he hadn't been ridden for six months before I got him), then became a bit dangerous so I needed to move him somewhere with schooling facilities and people to ride out with.

I am still friends with some of the people from my old yard and have nothing against them, they just wanted to do different things with their horses and I was also a lot younger than them, so although I was looked after I didn't really fit in. When I moved the YM, a horrid man for lots of reasons, got really nasty and tried to take me to court so I think I had a lucky escape really!


----------



## hairycob (29 May 2014)

Both my horses got atypical myopathy, 1 died. Had to find a new yard before the other came out of hospital as couldn't put him out.


----------



## Montyforever (29 May 2014)

Yard owner decided that she didn't really want diyers anymore, fair enough id known about it before id even moved there! So when she didn't cut any hay or buy any in and i cant feed my mare haylage so left on my own terms  

Yard before that my mare was being poisoned and terrorised in her stable every night .. She got very thin, was difficult to handle and very stressed so couldn't get out of there fast enough really! She's nearly died because of that psychopath ..  

I don't like change but think it all happened for a reason as i  found the perfect place at exactly the right time  very happy where we are now!


----------



## Floofball (29 May 2014)

Great topic for me as moving my lad next week (eeeekk!)
 The main reasons are for better hacking and more regular turnout as he is struggling with arthritis in a few places. Having accepted that he will (hopefully) be a happy hacker for a while, I couldn't face daily hacking where he is now as it is all roadwork on narrow country lanes that should be idyllic but other road users make it a dangerous place to be!
Also where he is has individual turnout and your responsible for your own bit and reliant on other liveries turning out as well, which I find can be very trying and horses seem to be in more than out. The place where I'm moving him to is straight out onto miles of off - road hacking and he will be turned out in a small group 24/7 in summer and guaranteed daily turnout in winter. They also do retirement livery, so if I decide he shouldn't be ridden anymore I hopefully won't have to move him again.
It's a huge thing for me to do as I'm moving him to a new area and I don't know anyone but the YO seems lovely and I get positve vibes when I go up to see the yard.
As a bonus I'm going on to part livery for the first time after more than 30 yrs of DIY! Well I'm hoping it will be a bonus lol I have warned the staff on the new yard that I will be a neurotic pain in the **** to begin with!!
I'm very nervous about it but excited as well, can't wait to have a canter along the tracks and see my horse grooming and snoozing with others again - fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## *hic* (29 May 2014)

I left because I'd bought a new yard.


----------



## Marydoll (29 May 2014)

Because the owners knew zilch about horses, but being DIY it wasnt really a problem until they started interfering in care, i was told to use the same water for soaking haynets every day also that why would i complain that in the winter my horses were to be turned out on a stubble field with one strand of non electrified tape which the horses were continually breaking through, allowing them access on to a track that led right to a busy main road , there was a mass exodus from that yard as well and it still "churns" regularly


----------



## Queenbee (29 May 2014)

Because ebony was PTS there, I had to see that spot every day, and look at her stable every day, and Ben couldn't stand it there without her, he hated going out, wouldn't mix allow other horses in his field, and broke his heart every time I went to leave him in the field.... It wasn't something I was willing to put either of us through, any yard would have been better than that, but amazingly and luckily I moved to the best yard I've ever been at and both of us are very happy there


----------



## EquestrianFairy (29 May 2014)

Because my sharer at the time handed my horse back and made my name dirt in the process.
I could have probably stayed as she moved not long afterwards but it was becoming obvious that the groom was biased as she would often leave my horse out alone or in alone rather than just telling me so I could make sure she was turned out/brought in with the others and as a result she got very upset, hurt herself and went lame. 
That was the final straw for me and I left within the week, left on good terms with YO although his partner later blocked me from Facebook but then she was also odd at the best of times.

I found it quite amazing how one person could turn a bunch of grown adults against a young woman for no actual concrete reason. Sometimes I wish I had stuck it out as I know she moved off the yard but I wouldn't ever go back, I doubt they would have me anyway.


----------



## Suelin (29 May 2014)

I bought my own land and now have my own lovely yard there just a couple of minutes from my front door.


----------



## Clarebear* (29 May 2014)

I left for better turnout at a yard 2 mins walk away, however cyrrent yard owners a witch so im moving back to  my old yard! Miss it like crazy and all my old friends, there seems to be so many awful livery yards now!


----------



## FairyLights (29 May 2014)

I left because I bought my own fields tp keep my horses in.


----------



## LadyRascasse (29 May 2014)

Because YO very kindly cleared out a stable for me to use while my horse was on box rest (he was on loan and came back suddenly) when he was allowed out there was nowhere for him to go (which I knew when I moved in but we thought he would be on box rest for a year not 3 months) so I found somewhere for him to be turned away for summer. Lovely yard and couldn't be more grateful to the YO who helped me out of a tight spot (middle of winter all local yards where full) The one before that was because I was giving up horses had been there 4 years.


----------



## LadyRascasse (29 May 2014)

Queenbee said:



			Because ebony was PTS there, I had to see that spot every day, and look at her stable every day, and Ben couldn't stand it there without her, he hated going out, wouldn't mix allow other horses in his field, and broke his heart every time I went to leave him in the field.... It wasn't something I was willing to put either of us through, any yard would have been better than that, but amazingly and luckily I moved to the best yard I've ever been at and both of us are very happy there
		
Click to expand...

I have to say I struggled with this, even now when I go down the my old yard to see my friends I hate seeing other horses in there boxes (I lost 2 horses on that yard  )


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 May 2014)

The BSJA yard I left was lovely, the YO found me my new horse for which I'll forever be grateful, but my first horse got kicked in the field there, broke his leg and was PTS so another reason I left. I couldn't stand seeing another horse in the stable.


----------



## Fides (29 May 2014)

I've been at my own place for my last 3 moves but my last livery stay ended as a girl moved on who out and out caused trouble. She had been told she couldn't move on by the YO but her husband decided to let her (she was 25, blonde, slim, tall, perfectly made up - you may get the picture). She had a 17h2 TB mare who apparently had been eventing to 1* level so at first everyone was keen to learn tips from her. It soon became apparent that she was no rider and the horse wasn't what she made it out to be. She claimed to be an instructor but couldn't teach, she claimed to back horses but repeatedly had falls from youngsters which set them back. And she was the messiest person I have ever met!

Over a few months things with her got more and more tense - she rearranged the tack room so that she had the best spot (YOs husband did it after YO said no), she swapped all the fields around so she had the field nearest the yard (it had been, last in gets the furthest field and with loyalty came perks), she would book the school for 2 hours in case her instructor was early or late, always at peak times, despite the rule being that at peak times 1hr was the max. She would insist no one was allowed to ride when she was riding, despite the rule being exclusive use only when a prebooked lesson, else 2 at a time.

Then there was the snipey comments...

I ended up giving up my loan, the owner moved her horse and my loan horse, and the other 3 liveries were given notice (6 stable yard). Coincidentally the blonde girl then comes back from the sales with 5 horses and ends up with the yard exclusively... She has since had to sell them all after coming off and badly fracturing her pelvis so the YO lost the income for 6 at once.

I couldn't do livery again. As well as the risk of people who you don't get on with, there is also no security - you could be asked to leave at any time, even if you are happy there.


----------



## Rosie'smum (29 May 2014)

I moved from my first yard because it was too far away and no facilites at the time, although has become a lovely yard now.
Second yard cause the owners sold up and new owners didnt want horses - is now a joinery.
But I do like my new yard for great access to lots of off road hacking


----------



## gingernut81 (29 May 2014)

I moved due to moving nearly an hour away from last yard.  I miss the facilities there like the school and round pen but my chap is very settled here and it's convenient from home ie 2 minutes drive xxl


----------



## vam (29 May 2014)

First yard I was there for years, was ok suited my needs, local but lots of niggling problems. Yard then got strangles and dealt with it poorly in mine (and various vets) opinion, it resulted in the death of my mare so swore to never go back. That and the fact it was a very bi****y place.

Got my new boy happy at yard but then it was sold, had a mad dash to find a yard with my friend so needed 3 boxes, yard worked for a while be eventually the complete lack of hacking became a problem plus my friend moved on and while there were other horses there he was out on his own. I had moved jobs so looked for somewhere nearer to work.

Found current place and while perfect on paper I&#8217;ve had lots of problems, horse was back out in a group but in less than a year had a lot of injuries the last of which has pretty much ended his ridden career. He got very clingy whereas before he wasn&#8217;t, is now on individual turnout while recovering but gets wound up so tried him out with a different group after 8 months on his own that shouldn&#8217;t beat him up but he promptly jumped out on day 2. It seems the yard just doesn&#8217;t suit him even thou its perfect for me, lovely people and accommodating yo. 
I'm now looking to move to somewhere he can go out 24/7 because of his injury it will be better for him. I thought I was doing the right thing when I moved him there before and looked what happened!
Oddly before this final injury he sustained a less serious one and I had given it serious thought to move him to another yard that offered individual turnout but with horses close by so I could actually stop him getting trouble and having time off, up until I found out how bad the last injury was that was still the plan.

I guess I move depending on my circumstance and both of our needs.


----------



## wiglet (29 May 2014)

I moved from my last yard because it went from a nice small yard (8 horses) with enough grazing and storage, to a 13 horse yard with not enough grazing or storage! With it came all the problems of who was poo picking and who wasn't, the cliques, the YM who was nice but had no idea about how bad the back stabbing was becoming. I decided to cut my losses and left.

The yard is actually under new management now - back down to 8 horses. Looks nice


----------



## Merrymoles (29 May 2014)

Because the facilities changed dramatically in the seven months I was there and because I didn't like some of the rules.

I voted with my feet when yet another new rule I disagreed with was introduced.

The YO, who had obviously had a few, came round to my house and shouted at me. 

However, I do think yards, whether full livery or DIY, are a business from which the customer has every right to walk away if it doesn't suit and I made that clear. Last time I heard, everyone who was there when I was there has left and I have since learned that there has always been a fairly high turnover of people.


----------



## x-di-x (29 May 2014)

First yard (well farm, rented field and barn) left when sold after old lady died there for a good couple of years.  

Second yard, stressed horses as herd turnout (used to being in small groups going to 20+ horses).  Only a few months.. 

Third yard 6 month exclusive rental which was great then when came to renewing rent long term contact terms changed as did rent no longer financially viable.  

Fourth yard alleged eventer/AI. Didn't have a bloody clue was riding my horses without my consent ended up giving one concussion = sharp exit. 

Back to yard 2 for 18 months as split field into smaller paddocks left due to being offered fab yard on farm 

Fab yard on farm 12 fantastic years farm sold due to owners ill health. Bank wouldn't give us enough cash to buy  

Next yard private yard at private small holing.  Exclusive use there 6 or 7 years only left as sold, 

Yard 8 (one now) livery yard.   Bitching backstabbing are rife as is one liverys wish to ruin everything by constantly (every 2months) spreading rumours that the yard has strangles when it doesn't!  One of these days I will punch her square in the face!  Only stay box a) very close and b) last yard's new owners want us back exclusively (min 10 year rental) but.........  They've not bought it yet and don't till August time (it was sold then sold again) so not moving just to move again!


----------



## Coblover63 (29 May 2014)

I was paying nearly £300 a month for three and I moved to rent a private little yard with 5 acres and stabling, great hacking and use of a school for £50 a month.  No brainer really.....


----------



## spacie1977 (29 May 2014)

I had been taking riding lessons at a yard before buying my horse and moving him there. It was a good idea at the time as it was my first horse and people there knew me and what my abilities were, and could keep an eye on things to make sure I wasn't doing anything daft. It's a big step going from riding an already tacked up well schooled pony once a week, to owning and caring for a less schooled horse 24/7. It worked really well for me as a gentle intro to the world of horse ownership and although the yard wasn't perfect (no winter turn out, no hacking, and often poor quality hay and straw) the atmosphere was nice so I probably wouldn't have thought about moving if my husband had been happy with the set up. But I was on part livery and he despaired I spent 2-3 hours there every day after work, leaving him bored home alone night after night. So I moved to full livery just down the road from me, and despite the extra livery costs, it only works out slightly more per month because I'm saving so much on petrol. My lad is much happier because it's quieter there and the hacking is brilliant. I also get to ride much more because there's no stable duties, AND hubby is finally happy. Winner all round


----------



## DW Team (29 May 2014)

Left because yet again OH was posted


----------



## leflynn (29 May 2014)

I wanted full livery rather than assisted DIY as I was running out of time and it was as cost effective to let someone else shovel poop while i had a lie in


----------



## windand rain (29 May 2014)

Moved house so found a rented field near my new house and have never looked back I am my own master


----------



## montanna (29 May 2014)

Because the owners were absolutely horrific. The yard was perfect, had all the facilities, lovely school, great hacking, beautiful stables, great turnout, all at a great price. But the management were seriously lacking! Their appalling management resulted in my mare being kicked in the stifle by another mare who I had specifically requested she NOT be turned out with (after just coming back into work after 18 months of box/field rest!) and PTS. My gelding then had an accident a few weeks later, due to them leaving machinery from their other business in a stupid place. He caught his fetlock and despite joint flush surgery, the wound was compromised and he was finally PTS because of his injuries a few months later (when I had moved to a new yard!).

Would NEVER go back there. Awful memories, awful people. Now on a lovely, lovely yard and hope to be for a long time to come


----------



## Ibblebibble (29 May 2014)

moved from farm livery to renting my own yard about 18 months ago, we knew that the farm livery was going to come to an end as the farm would be sold when the elderly lady died, heard that the little yard was vacant and grabbed it!!  was also nice to have electric and running water!


----------



## ihatework (29 May 2014)

I left my last yard (a small very well run nice yard) because my new horse just didn't settle and didn't do well on haylage which was all that was on offer. I was sad to leave there, it was a lovely yard.

Prior to that I left a bigger yard because they lied to my face about an accident my horse had. That as the final straw on a few niggles.


----------



## AandK (29 May 2014)

I left my last yard due to moving to another county!  Loved it there (working farm), but the commute would have been a bit of a killer :wink3:


----------



## mairiwick (29 May 2014)

Standards dropped. Scarily. I had to argue for my horse to have more hay, feed etc, she was turned out in a small paddock with another underweight mare whilst another grazed solo in a bigger field.. Livery prices went up but feed dropped down. When we decided to move, I cannot believe the amount of weight she had lost - and she was on full livery. Within 6 weeks at the current yard she was back up to weight and looking much healthier.


----------



## HashRouge (29 May 2014)

Bad turnout. Each time I've left a yard, that's been the main reason, although I've only been at three yards over 12 years (with the same horse). I have been at two of the yards twice though. Been at my current yard for getting on two years and the only way I'd leave is if the YO dragged me away kicking and screaming! I absolutely love it, and for the first time turnout is NEVER an issue, even in the wettest depths of winter.


----------



## WindyStacks (29 May 2014)

1st - Despite being promised daily turnout it transpired that actually if I wanted it I had to do it myself. Even pressing 50 euros in to the sweaty palm of the head-lad failed to deliver. Left when I witnessed someone punch a 2 year old colt in the face for not understanding to lift the foot for cleaning.

2nd - Own land at home. Got well and truly fed up - always "on duty".

3rd - moved country

4th - got a bit tired of the pikeur-wearing dressage-diva 15 year old chanel-handbag-totin' primadonnas flinging my kit on the ground. Plus limited turnout. Too busy after work.

5th - her parents sold the farm

6th - horse died

New yard is so perfect I've actually made the decision to move house (and county!) to be closer to the yard!


----------



## ihatework (29 May 2014)

...


----------



## Alfiemoo (29 May 2014)

First yard I left as my horse ran away from me leading in and barged straight into one of the people who work there, she turn and smacked him once on the chest and made him back up, which I was fine with. When I got to her, I apologised and went to take my horse back she started to punch him and kick him repeatedly even with me telling her to stop and moving my horse away. I was livid and left the next day!

Second yard they were selling up.


----------



## Daytona (29 May 2014)

Full livery but the standard of care was poor

Water buckets not emptied and cleaned.

Haylage not topped up

Bed dirty

I'd have to go up everyday to check horse was clean and had plenty to eat, no point paying full livery if you still gotta go sort stuff yourself so I left.


----------



## Capriole (29 May 2014)

Left the last place as I had my own to go to. 
Place before that I left as I had moved counties. The yard I moved from was a big yard with lots of facilities which were the reason I chose that yard (turns out it was utter crap and liveries got the sticky end of the stick when it came to actually using the paid for facilities), and I'd gone there from a lovely little private yard. I left the private yard as I was there on my own with no facilities and only one clingy herdbound companion, owned by the YO,  for my own horse, which limited me for going away with my horse as the other would fret.


----------



## dieseldog (29 May 2014)

I left because I went on holiday to South Africa for a month and the YO (my sister) was also going on holiday at the same time so she went to my friends, and I never went back.  At the new yard they ride the same time as me so it is a lot more sociable, whereas before sister always seemed to ride at about 8pm when I wanted to be sat on the sofa.  Both are nice yards.


----------



## TelH (29 May 2014)

I left the last livery yard I was on because I moved house to a place where I could have my ponies at home.


----------



## Dumbo (29 May 2014)

YM rode my horse without permission despite having been told not too.
Stables leaked,
School was awful,
Bad hacking,
Feed and hay got stolen, 
Bitchy and bossy
Very limited turnout
Tack used without permission... I could keep going!! 

Now at a lovely yard but just had to give notice as the yard I'm working at has offered me a full time job including livery.


----------



## sandy3924 (29 May 2014)

YM was a dirty old man.


----------



## NeverSurrender (29 May 2014)

First yard was too expensive, too far from home, could never use the facilities and there were silly rules being introduced left, right and centre

Second yard i absolutely adored, but i had to leave when i went to university

Third yard horse was on full livery but the yard manager walked out on her non-horsey husband! so horse lost a lot of weight, etc. before i could move him as i was in a different country at the time, even though the husband was doing his best, he just didnt know what he was doing!

Still on yard number Four


----------



## Frumpoon (29 May 2014)

Last yard only left as one horse on rehab following surgery at specialist yard and other horse doing his fruit without his mate...add to the mix a heavily pregnant YO and I took other horse down to same yard as his brother, no tears or recriminations, left on brilliant terms and still friends. 

Many horrific experiences before that though which I have expatriated on in other posts and will not bore you all xxx


----------



## Cabaret (29 May 2014)

As someone who will be moving to the London area from Canada, I find this thread absolutely horrifying...

I left my last yard because I changed jobs and moved about 2 hours away. 

The one before that I loved so much, but wanted to get seriously into competitive SJ so I needed a facility with jumps and an adequately sized schooling area. 

The first yard I was ever at they never seemed to be able to feed my horse enough and he never seemed to have any hay despite my multiple attempts to have him fed more and getting yelled at for taking a flake from a bale without permission. The RS took over the arena so you could only ride during the day during the week, and I work, or before 9am or after 7pm on weekends. I definitely don't miss that place.


----------



## criso (29 May 2014)

My last yard was just a private yard where someone kept their horses and did mine for me.  When she gave it up I could take it on without someone to provide livery.

Yard before that they opened a riding school and it became really busy and noisy.  Lots of kids and teenagers galloping their ponies round the school or lessons of 6 beginners riding round nose to tail. Always lots of shouting on the yard.
The original yard manager had left and the services and care went downhill.

Also the riding school brought a culture of sharing stuff and using whatever was around.  
Although the tack room I shared was a livery one, one of the other horses whose stuff was in there was exercised by a couple of the people who worked on the school, they just helped themselves to stuff which never seemed to return and I lost more equipment in a couple of months than I had in 5 years with my horse.


----------



## Potato! (29 May 2014)

I left my last yard because my horse was unhappy there. I loved it there but after trying to give him time to settle it seemed to have the opposite effect. He became dangerous to handle so I decided to move back to the place I rented before. Within half an hour of arriving back he was back to his usual self.


----------



## Hexx (29 May 2014)

First yard was OK - bit run down, but happy, until a woman with arabs moved in - she basically took over the place, got the yard manager sacked.  We left en masse over a weekend - 9 horses gone.  I was there just over a year.

Second yard was the best yard I have ever been on.  Nothing was too much trouble, if there was a problem you were told straight away.  Horses were well cared for.  An honest YO and staff - wonders will never cease.  It closed down due to financial difficulties and the fact the YO had a really nasty fall and wasn't able to ride the full liveries,  In fact, I am still best friends with her, and that's 10 years on.  

We moved to the YO's other yard, which was run by a YM - was there for 3 years until the stupid b**** let and 11 year old child ride my horse - hacking on one of the most dangerous roads in the area - without my permission.  I left within a week.

I have been at the current yard 10 years now - it has it's niggles, like not enough lights on the yard and a YO who could be a bit funny sometimes, but the horses are well cared for, the staff know what they are doing and there's no bitching or nastiness.


----------



## Tiffany (29 May 2014)

Loved the yard but the turnout after a bad summer and winter just wasn't suitable for my girl and had to do best for her.


----------



## Fides (29 May 2014)

Potato! said:



			I left my last yard because my horse was unhappy there. I loved it there but after giving trying to him time to settle it seemed to have the opposite effect. He became dangerous to handle so I decided to move back to the place I rented before. Within half an hour of arriving back he was back to his usual self.
		
Click to expand...

Makes you wonder what on earth was going on whilst you weren't there...


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (29 May 2014)

First yard because two of my horses trod on two of the yard cats (one cat per horse, but unfortunately within about a fortnight) and the atmosphere between myself and the proprietor became more than difficult. It was far easier to leave than teach my horses ballet to enable them to avoid the cats.


----------



## 9tails (29 May 2014)

I shouldn't laugh as I love cats but the ballet comment made me hoot!


----------



## PolarSkye (29 May 2014)

Yard politics . . . and I'm ashamed to say that I contributed (although unwittingly).  I will think long and hard before being on a big yard again . . . it's just not for me.

That said, I LOVE where we are now . . . lovely, kind people, great facilities . . . and my boy is happy.  

As for leaving other yards, well it's mostly been about facilities/Kal's happiness.  

P


----------



## StormyMoments (29 May 2014)

My horses were chased around their field with a tractor, a bunch of fireworks were set off in their field with them in it and then someone opened the gate to let my stallion go for a wander... before that it was perfect but I did shift rather fast! I have been on my current yard for about a year and a half now and the horses are happy and so am I so they will stay here unless circumstances change


----------



## NaeNae87 (30 May 2014)

Despite me organising and installing double strand electric fencing (with permission and out of my own pocket), fixing the entrance to the paddock near the gate which flooded every time the sprinklers came on (again out of my own pocket and with permission), picking my own paddocks every 2-3 days, scrubbing water troughs, making up feeds and feeding my own horses as well as coming out twice a day (30 min drive each way before and after work) to rug and unrug my horses (because it was too dark to get up an extra 5 mins early take one rug of each of mine while they were doing their own) and basically doing any other crazy, weird thing they wanted me to do... "it just wasn't working out". They gave me a month to find elsewhere, I took my horses 2 days later and moved them to where they are currently living. They have been there about 12 months now and guess what... there are no problems or hassles.


----------



## Burmilla (30 May 2014)

Because the yard owner was a foul mouthed bully when his lying, ignorant, lazy daughter the so-called "yard manager", was criticised for not doing her job. Dangerous, too.


----------



## fattylumpkin (30 May 2014)

Everyone is leaving the yard I'm at next weekend all on the same day............

.........but it's because our YO has bought super swanky new premises with several hectares of meadow, 60km of untrafficked hacking in the forest, an 800m sanded track for sulky driving, and all within easy riding distance of the county riding club and school!!!  And for us 'originals' the stable fees remain the same!  I'm in heaven!


----------



## horsemad32 (30 May 2014)

In a lifetime of having horses: house moves, lack of grazing, dodgy goings on (non-horse related).


----------



## pansymouse (30 May 2014)

Last time because the farmer was threatened by the MoD (owner of the land) with termination of their lease because they didn't have express permission to have livery horses despite having had them for 30 years.  Time before that because my mare didn't settle and I didn't like it either and the time before that because the local feral brats kept breaking in and trashing the place.  I moved three times in 2012


----------



## dogatemysalad (30 May 2014)

Apart from moving house, it's been because of lack of winter turnout, or having opening and closing times. 

If YO's were honest when you view, it'd save a lot of upheaval.


----------



## miss_c (30 May 2014)

Last yard I left after 3 months purely because I got my own little rented place which is perfect for me.

The yard before I left after 3 years due to needing more facilities.

Yard before that was 3 weeks and because it was a stop-over yard with nothing but a stable and tiny paddock, having had to move in a hurry.

And the yard before that I left after 2 years due to bullying.  I felt sick about going up there and it got to the point that my Mum would go up and muck G out for me.

Current yard... I will only leave kicking and screaming!


----------



## Blythe Spirit (30 May 2014)

Interesting if scary reading - there really are some dreadful yards out there eh!? I am amazed how many YM/YO etc are riding others horses without permission - I would be beyond furious if this happened to me. 
ANyway in 20 or so yrs of horse ownership I have moved because 
1. I worked at the RS and livery yard I kept my horse on and when I moved jobs I moved yards
2. my mare needed a quieter life so I moved from good facilities/poor hacking to poor facilities/good hacking!
3. after my mare passed away I bought a younger green horse so moved again to get decent schooling facilities back
4. moved because the YO gave up and the YM set up another yard not too far away
5. moved because I moved house
6. moved after 5 yrs because of something my husband (didn't) do and we got thrown off - given 24 hrs to move horse without setting foot on the yard again (at risk of getting 'seriously hurt' by YO's hubby)  or YO would turn my horse loose on the main road apparently (clearly a real horse lover NOT)
7. Moved after 3 months because of bitching, nasty notes, and dressage Diva who felt she owned the yard - not a nice place at all. 
8. Now on an OK yard and I won't move again unless I have to! lets hope not!


----------



## Blythe Spirit (30 May 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			Apart from moving house, it's been because of lack of winter turnout, or having opening and closing times. 

If YO's were honest when you view, it'd save a lot of upheaval.
		
Click to expand...

How true - the current add for my yard says 'all year turn out' - but in fact its an hour in a bark chipping 20x20 square! and then it says 'selection of XC jumps' which there are but sadly they are all in a heap of broken wood just outside the school!


----------



## catdragon (30 May 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			If YO's were honest when you view, it'd save a lot of upheaval.
		
Click to expand...

This ^ 

Been on 3 yards - always full or part livery - Promises given - standards fell or goalposts changed or rules got more stupid (opening times etc). Got fed up with being on a big yard with all its inherent problems..

Now on current private yard - only 4 of us (5 horses) all of us DIY - basic facilities BUT lovely people who I share them with and fabulous YO - no backstabbing, no cliques, no false promises. 18 months since I moved and have never looked back


----------



## The_Dappled_One. (30 May 2014)

Well my first yard I left because my horse died. Didn't go back with my second horse as the YO put padlocks on the fields to stop people turning their horses out, despite paying for all year round grazing.

I thought my last yard was perfect as we were like a little family. I soon found out that 'cliquey' yards like this will bitch anyone out that is slightly different, and that turned out to be me. The YO took on the yard not knowing anything about horses, 'rescued' an ex-hunter then suddenly turned into an expert. She blamed everything on me and my horse, always put him last (she bought hay in for everyone, but one day decided when we were low he wouldn't have any despite me paying for it) and was just downright awful.
 Not to mention the yard's facilities. When we went to view it, the arena was fine and we were told the yard was going to be concreted the next month. 6 months later, yard is a mud bath, arena was dangerous to ride in as they put cheap surface on (complete with bits of glass and pottery, lovely) and she stopped us riding in the field, so basically I was paying for a riding area without having one. There were too many horses for the amount of fields, so she only had one field resting for the summer. Meaning she was going to have that field while everyone else had to make do with no grazing, despite paying for it.
   The best part of this was leaving. I packed my stuff while they were there, got a message from her asking if we were leaving, got another threatening to throw us off if I didn't answer, then hopped on horse the next morning and hacked him to the new yard. I hope they enjoy their lack of grazing and dangerous arena because I'm loving paying £20 less per month for more grass and facilities.

That turned into a bit of a story, livery yards are so much fun!


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 May 2014)

I have only left 2 yards.

1st yard closed down, a real shame otherwise I'd still be there!
2nd yard a lack of winter turnout which was fine until my mare's injury meant she needed more regular turnout.


----------



## xgemmax (30 May 2014)

1/ because my horse cut his chest open on barbed wire fencing and nowhere else to put him
2/ no school and needed somewhere to ride in the winter


----------



## LeannePip (30 May 2014)

Last yard i left becuase my horse was going through re-hab for a stifle issue, very expensive being on part livery for a horse you cant ride, plus she needed 24/7 turn out, which although turn out at yard was brilliant, couldnt support 24/7 - moved her to DIY out 24/7 with stable and ok facilites, save about £300pm to pay off massive vet bill! but will move her back once shes 'fixed' or try and get a mortgage for the bit they are selling!


----------



## hairycob (30 May 2014)

I only put my last move so will give my complete history too.
Yard 1 - was there 5 years. Was closecto home but only grass livery. Our needs changed & fences weren't being maintained so moved to yard 2.
Yard 2 - was there 4 years. YO a bit batty but lovely group of liveries & great turnout. YO retired & a family member took over. Increased charge & doubled the number if horses on the yard. Dealing so a lot of coming & going. Some not so nice aspects of horse care. Other liveries had found a yard to rent but location didn't suit me. When they left I didn't want to stay by myself because of some things that had happened so temp move to a friends place.
Yard 3 - friends place as temp bolt hole 1 month.
Yard 4- best of a bad bunch with spaces. Could have been good but YO was non horsey & had his finger in a lot of dodgy goings on. Family from hell that arrived were the last straw. 4 months later places came up at a private yard friend was at so moved  there.
Yard 5 - loved it & thought I would be there for ever but both my horses got atypical myopathy.
So right now I am at a private yard owned by a friend of a friend who let me take H there when he came out of hospital.


----------



## Pplanck (30 May 2014)

I was at my last yard for just over 6 years. It was a small private yard and I was the only livery there with my horse and my sons pony. The other 7 horses belonged to the yard owner, most of his horses were under 5 years old, they were turned out with my mare to teach them manners. We never had a school but were about 2 mins hack from beach so we schooled and hacked there and in summer had a field to ride in. If I went on holiday yo looked after my horses and if he went away I looked after his. Everything was great until yo moved a friend of his onto the yard, he acted like he owned the place. He was a horrible man who tried to tell me when I could ride, turnout or do anything else with my own horse, he told people to stay away from my horse as she was dangerous, she is the Mose trustworthy horse I know, I warn people to be careful when feeding my sons pony as she is cheeky but never worry about my mare. She never lived new man at the yard and always put her ears back at him, she never did this to anyone. We moved to another yard about a year ago and should have done it ages ago. We are still near the beach, have quiet roads and off road hacking, a field for riding in summer, an outdoor and indoor school, our own paddocks to turnout whenever we want and our stables each have individual tack/feed rooms attached. I was thinking of retiring my mare before we moved, my now 18 year old mare has lost about 10 years since moving and my son and his pony have came on in leaps and bounds. As for the old yard owner neither him or his family talk to us anymore. So happy at our new yard and so are my horses.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 May 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			. 

If YO's were honest when you view, it'd save a lot of upheaval.
		
Click to expand...

Well that statement makes it seem like ALL Y/O lie??  Well they don't I tell everyone what our yard is like - the rules are up for them to see on the visit- the terms are told to them on their visit and the routine.  Then they ask any ? they want then go away to think and either return for second visit  or move in same day (its happened a few times) or you don't here from them again.

Everything is on our website for them to see.  




			I cheat No one and No-one cheats me
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wren123 (30 May 2014)

Left two small private yards, one because moving house, other because sold horse due to pregnancy!
Only left one proper livery yard with nice facilities because my pony was on part livery, which in my area means all jobs done and turnout, brought in but no exercise. Arrived one day to find my very well schooled, easy pony being used for a group lesson ridden  by a very inept working pupil! I was fuming, this pony was used because she was a saint, but she had never been ridden by anybody who balanced themselves by the reins which this pupil was doing.


----------



## McCauley (30 May 2014)

Left last yard for reasons so many others seemed to have listed... 'it DID NOT do what it said on the tin'.

YO's promises of looking after your horse as if they were her own??!...Pah,..what a joke.
Apparent Full Livery there if you needed it?..Nope, the other liveries who i became friends with looked after my horse, while YO sat in the house on her backside or stayed in bed.
YO had 'day's off' at the drop of a hat with no notice and you turned up to find nothing done.
YO didn't know how to separate 'business from pleasure' and told you all financial troubles and how much everything cost and how much they had to cut down on including hay, feed, bedding etc (this was supposedly included in your livery, but you never ever got what was included).  The hay was either 'rocket fuel' or 'dusty/mouldy bales and you couldn't buy your own in.  Bedding,..you couldn't buy your own in, but they never had enough in, so again, you had suffer with substandard bedding.

Had to fight for any bedding for your stable, that you couldn't use alot of the time because YO didn't want them in mucking up the  'oh so pristine' stables, otherwise YO would have to get off backside and skip them out (also included in the livery package initially).

Poo Picking was supposedly included in the livery package too and turns out the liveries had to do it, while again YO sat back and did naff all, or just went out for the morning/afternoon.

YO used to try to coerce you into buying minerals in bulk, then charge you over the odds, so YO's horses were fed for free.
YO gave initial impression they were competent rider....not true by a long shot.

The place was horrendous, a total nightmare and the YO did all they could to literally NOT do any work/jobs and make sure all the liveries picked up the chores....but boy could they charge and put livery up, oh a least twice a year.

It made me feel quite anxious and very wound up...and this was suppsed to be my 'pleaure time and my hobby/passion'..Ha,..that YO made it anything BUT.  

This Yard has a website that appears to look like horsey heaven in terms of what it allegedly offers,...and infact it was horsey hell.  the turnover of liveries at this yard is very high.....mmmmmm wonder why?!!

It still angers me to this day that i wore 'rose coloured glasses' when viewing the place and was taken in by it all and that i put my horse through having to live on this place for a time.

thank the lord i'm out of there.  Left good friends behind, but we keep in touch regularly so that's great.


----------



## Penny Less (30 May 2014)

First yard.  Horses out all year on marshes, not allowed to use the field shelter!
Second yard.  Seven horses on 3 acres, I was the only one poo picking
Third yard.  Turned into a scrapyard, machinery left laying everywhere
Fourth yard. lovely to start with, became Run down, no maintenance done, ragwort everywhere, total DIY as in mend your own doors, roof etc! a very nasty livery that made me dread going up there.
Fifth yard. present yard, v happy there, hope to stay for a while !

This is 5 yards in 35 years so not as bad as it sounds !


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (30 May 2014)

I left my last yard as I was moving to the other end of the country - it was a lovely private yard, with just me and the owner on site, and I loved it.

The one before that I left because my horses were being neglected.  They were on full livery and I wasn't able to get up as often as I would have liked (the whole reason they were on full livery).  I went up on most of the really bad snowy days we had a few years ago, only to find that my horses were being left out in the field.  The YOs claimed they couldn't catch them, yet me and my non-horsey husband went straight up to them and got them in no bother at all.  I was then told that if I brought them in, then they wouldn't be turned out again!  What made matters even worse was that when I went up, they had no hay and no water  in the field- and I was still paying full livery rates. (for what was really very poor grass livery)  Needless to say, we moved pretty damn quick out of there.  I felt really let down, as I'd been there for years with no problems and considered the YOs to be friends.  The problems really started when I was able to go up less often - the YOs clearly thought they could just take the p*ss and wouldn't be found out.


----------



## stilltrying (30 May 2014)

1. Required to feed hay supplied by YO, VERY poor quality & £5 a bale
2. Not allowed to feed haylage (YO horses fed on haylage and "select" liveries also, but not myself)
3. Turn out restrictions imposed in winter (half day) - i was the only one who worked full time, help wasn't offered.
4. Things went missing...


----------



## Viva (30 May 2014)

The short version- Pretty much no turnout for 6 months of the year, and an unapproachable YO, whose answer to most things was "if you don't like it, leave", so we did.


----------



## glamourpuss (30 May 2014)

1st yard - left area. Was a lovely place & even with a period where another livery tried to make my life hell, I still wouldn't have left had I not moved.
2nd yard - moved to the area. Everything seemed great although I was told they couldn't guarantee turn out every day in winter but there would be some. When I left in the February the horses had been in since the beginning of October with no access to any turn out unless we supervised them in the indoor school. I was disgusted. 
3rd yard - I loved. The arena surface was dire, the fields a bit over grazed but the YO really did her best & every horse was happy & healthy. I left when the YO decided to take a job on a pro SJ yard & I was concerned the girl taking over wasn't experienced enough.
4th yard - what a mistake! I got swept in by fancy stables/arena & big talk. I soon found out why the place had so many empty stables. The spoilt princess owner (parents had set her up on the yard) was an utter bitch. She interfered with how I kept my horse (changing rugs unnecessarily, putting sugar beet in my horses feed etc), she ran me down so much it left me with confidence issues to this day. I didn't last a month, I was paid up but I did a moonlight flit with another livery. 
5th yard - horse heaven. Fantastic hacking, ok arena, no interfering, no bitching would probably still be there now if we hadn't moved.
6th yard - nice yard. YO was a bit unstable but the other lovely liveries made up for it. Left to move to my own place where I am now.
The period of time for these yards is 16 years & I moved to my own place 2 years ago


----------



## TheHairyOne (30 May 2014)

Hexx said:



			First yard was OK - bit run down, but happy, until a woman with arabs moved in - she basically took over the place, got the yard manager sacked.
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to know if this is the same arab woman who was on our yard for about a year!  Was bonkers and finally forced to leave by our very good yard manager!

Only had 2 yards, both DIY, though the first one offered services.  3 years at the first one, but a lack of maintenance of fencing and stable and school meant it was getting slightly dangerous.  The amount of turn out was being decreased slowly but surely...from fields shut in the worst weather, to basically not being allowed to turn out for months in winter.  And it only had an indoor school with no where else to ride, with pretty awful hacking. 

Current yard, nearly 4 years.  No intention of leaving.  Got a fabulous set up for my sister and I with our own little block and own fields, 24/7 365 day turn out and a yard manager who farms, so the land is kept excellently and he stays out of managing the horses - unless you ask him to help when he is brilliant 99% of the time.  Took a bit of a chance when we moved as the fencing at the new place was rubbish and no school at all, but he promised it would be done and sure enough it was!  And we were allowed to sort our own fencing in the mean time unlike the last place. The hacking is amazing, no road work at all unless we want to go further afield and xc jumps all over it built by the hunt and our own ford!  Hacking distance to a big competition venue as well for times when we want to get out more horses than our 2 horse one can carry!  

Oh, and there are now maybe 15 liveries, a fair few with multiple horses, and we get on great!  Yard's basically invite only now.


----------



## ellie11987 (30 May 2014)

Extremely limited winter turnout
Tiny school that didn't drain so riding was practically impossible in winter
Small stables
Not allowed to provide ad lib forage, I saw YO and YM empty peoples nets from stables if they thought they had too much.
Incompetent liveries.
very, very poor maintance - ragwort, leaks, doors broken etc. Pretty much ready to be demolished.
YO would text and tell me she'd moved my horse to a different (smaller) stable without my permission - happened on 2 occasions.


----------



## fjordhorsefan (30 May 2014)

Left my last yard over 2 years ago because YO neglected my horse (on full livery 40 miles from home as a temp. measure).  She was supposed to be a friend, but basically was too lazy to feed any of the horses (this was December and January!) or put hay in the fields.  She was reported to BHS welfare - the only horses on the yard that were not neglected were the 2 on DIY livery!!  Love my current yard, will only leave there if I move far away!!


----------



## Frumpoon (31 May 2014)

I really think some of these places ought to be named and shamed - like livery list but with actual experiences rather than the gloss....it's a totally unregulated industry - imagine a world where in order to go to work you had to leave your beloved toddler or child with someone who may or may not have as much experience as they say, is not registered anywhere, is not answerable to anyone and can inflict whatever damage they like as your child (horse, whatever) is considered property so it's not abuse.....


----------



## Sleipnir (31 May 2014)

Yard 1 - Started there as a working student, but quality of management and service started declining rapidly. School horses being used for 4 hours a day and more despite being sore, sick, arthritic, underfed, with ill fitting tack, etc. Favouring some horses over others and giving them better care. Overgrazed pastures - the same fields for 30+ horses all year round. Bad, bad, moldy and rotten hay, not enough water, dangerous, leaky and very small box stalls (not enough place for a horse to lay down or even turn around), ridiculous rules and a controlling YM, as well as an oblivious YO who started growing chicken in the stables and thought he's the bee's knees. Promptly left right after buying my horse from them (had desperately fallen in love with).

Yard 2 - It was a temporary solution after fleeing from Yard 1, but I would have left anyway. The YO had good intentions, but there was not enough space for all the horses and the main stable hand turned out to be a drunk who would sometimes threaten horses. Also, the area was very industrial and some part of the territory was a scrap yard. Stayed there for 2 months.

Yard 3 - Seemed like a paradise at first. I loved it. Small, private yard setting, miles and miles of hacking, horses outside 24/7 with shelters, ad-lib hay and a very friendly, family-like setting. I ignored the long commute (1 hour by bus and 40 minutes by foot through woods to top it). Unfortunately, after 2 years service started declining. The YM and YO in one person seemed oblivious to problems the liveries begged to solve - the pastures got overgrazed and were not tended, the yard needed lots of repairs which were never done, the horses didn't have access to all the shelters (resulting in not enough shelters for the herd) and finally the owner of the pasture fields decided not to give his fields on loan anymore and the pastures had to be moved about 3 kilometers away from the yard itself. To make things harder, the YO increased the fees. I couldn't afford it anymore, the commute was now downright impossible for somebody without a car and I didn't like the way things were going, so I left, accompanied by two other liveries. Ah, and one more thing - all the horses there had started looking very poorly, despite proper worming, good ad-lib hay and a theoretically fine setting. Naturally, I didn't like that either.

Yard 4 - The YO was a lovely, hard working woman, we now had a bigger arena with a set of jumps and an indoor arena (although a bit dusty), there were huge, lush pastures and the horses were well cared for, and the owner allowed my two friends and myself to build a shelter for our 3 horses to be kept 24/7 outside in winter as well. There were some drawbacks - the YO's 3 children ran amok all over the yard, things (especially treats!) went missing or showed up having been used, and the YO didn't really succeed in controlling them. However, most of the things pleased me and I was very disappointed when the YO decided to go out of business and gave us all a very short notice.

Yard 5 - wins the Crazies prize. After Yard 4 announced going out of business, my 2 friends and myself were quite desperate to find a good place. Our horses had grown quite fond of each other so we hoped to be able to keep them together, but there were really no suitable yards in the area. A YO of a small, private barn had heard of our problem and invited us to join her yard. Knowing that the YO was very inexperienced (only a year ago had been afraid to lead a docile horse), we were skeptical, but we needed a place at least for the winter, so we agreed. At first, things seemed to be going fine. The yard was situated within a beautiful nature park with limited, yet safe and stunning territory for hacking, the horses were turned out 24/7 in the summer and the YO promptly organized building of a wonderful shelter with an adjoined paddock for our 3 horses to be turned out in during autumn/winter nights, when all the other horses were stabled. But then the underlying issues started revealing themselves rapidly:

* Non-horsey friends of the YO practically living at the yard every day with their children running wild all around, even in the paddocks, unsupervised. I frequently had to rush in to save another toddler from being squished between playful geldings.
*YO spreading rumors and gossiping behind everyone's backs about all the liveries. 
* YO's dangerous and often plain stupid practices with her own horses that left me cringing. 
* It was already clear that we would move when the spring came as the yard turned into a field of mud and the pastures were both too small and overgrazed.
* Then the YO hired a YM who claimed to be everything and more, but was even afraid to put a halter on a spirited mare, stabled her gelding 24/7 due to him "being footy" (was not), talked the YO into packing and sealing off all the stable so that there was no more air and decreasing both hay portions and turnout time for all the horses (except hers/YO's), and started complaining that my friends and myself are "torturing" our horses by keeping them outside. They were also given too little hay and water so we started feeding and watering them ourselves (turned into almost an DIY situation for the price of full livery for a while), and their shelter was never clean enough. 
*To top it, the YO got furious about me sending a picture to a fellow livery, who was then living abroad and trusting her horse to the YO, with the said horse in a completely empty stall, no hay and a frozen water bucket, and with at least 9 more hours to go until morning feed. The YO claimed that I had been "spreading rumors and blackmailing her" to "people not associated with the yard" - well, how cool is that, when a paying owner of a horse counts as "not associated" in a situation when the horse is badly cared for!
* The last straw was one morning when I came to find my friends' horse, who at that time had a tendon injury and was to be left in the small paddock/shelter at all times to heal, galloping and fighting my gelding in a large, extremely slippery paddock with deep mud! I ran to get him out of there and contacted his owner. Of course, it had not been planned and she had not given any permission to do so with her gelding. Turns out, the YM had taken the liberty to do so as she "was sorry for the poor horse who was standing there all alone" and that "would not matter if he heals or not, as he would not be able to compete ever again all the same"!!! My friend called the YO the very minute and...got screamed at for being ungrateful for the fact that "the YO had cared for the horse more than anyone in this world", and all three of us got our notices to move out in a message no more than a minute after that! 

Crazy bat! We were even relieved that it happened and started searching for a yard that very day. We later found out from other former liveries that the owner had a history of messing with other horses and especially with mishandling ill ones - for example, secretly using a horse with a torn muscle for giving rides to her friends or leaving a horse with a heart condition outside, without shade or water, in a 30C+ day, with all the other horses stabled...the poor horse was found by her owner running crazy and overheated. Our current YO recently revealed that this woman had been calling her and trying to blackmail us - fortunately, she takes none of this nonsense. 

Yard 6 - Started business on the premises of Yard 4. Would not leave, unless dragged away, kicking and screaming. The yard is managed very well, the YO tolerates no gossip, drama or BS, the horses are well fed and happy, and, although I choose not to communicate with some of the liveries beyond basic politeness, the overall atmosphere is nice and we even get yard events, such as small competitions or driving the horses to the seaside together for a good gallop. I hope to stay here for a long time as I hate to drag my horse to a new yard every 6 months or so, as in case of the last two yards before this!


----------



## Nessa4 (31 May 2014)

Only been on two yards (both DIY) in 12 years.

Left first one after 2years because of various issues with yard maintainance (fence repairs, leaky roofs, dodgy electrics), but mostly because we had a three year old we'd broken and started and there was absolutly no off-road hacking. The school, though a nice surface, was not very big, so the youngster could only manage four or five canter strides before arriving in corner!

Moved to current yard, which is not perfect (few are!), but suits us - horses are happy (we now have another younster) there is plenty of reasonably horse-friendly hacking.  YO is not particularly horsy, but is always open to suggestions for improvements and the other liveries are experienced and everyone gets on.  Surface in arena not brilliant, (Deep sand), but YO rolls it regularly, and we tend to do most of our schooling on hacks.  Can't see us moving any time soon.  A new yard has opened locally offering indoor and outdoor schools, cross country course hot and cold water etc. but they are offering rotated grazing for 30 horses on one 7acre field so we won't be jooining them!!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (31 May 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			If YO's were honest when you view, it'd save a lot of upheaval.
		
Click to expand...

Hell yes. Why don't YO's just tell you the livery fee is just for stabling and the grazing is an optional extra your horse's won't be getting when it rains, may rain or has rained.  

I think my moves have virtually all been due to being missold turnout.


----------



## dollymix (31 May 2014)

I left my last yard as another livery, who I had considered a friend, fell out with another livery and was given marching orders by the YO. I thought this was very unjust as the fallout was due to the other livery who was allowed to stay. Just didn't sit right with me, especially as I'd thought of the one asked to leave as a friend...

Sadly, the so-called-friend turned out to not be a true friend as I was unceremoniously dumped in favour of my cheating lying husband who ran off with my best friend. As it happened, the livery I had moved off for (in support) decided my husband was far more use to her (he looks after their computers for practically peanuts... They are event photographers) and so they stood by him. I only see her now when her young horse is stabled on my current yard over winter.

Lesson learned!

However, I am very happy on the yard I moved to (one I had been I in the past). Yes, it has a few issues but generally I love it - nice, trustworthy people, including the YOs, who helped me through a very rough time.


----------



## PolarSkye (31 May 2014)

Yard 1:  Was on full livery and horse wasn't being given enough bedding (despite me saying I would pay for extra) and had capped hocks

Yard 2:  DIY - Horse just didn't settle - at all, plus only hacking on roads (busy with rural traffic - combines, large tractors, muck spreaders, etc.)

Yard 3:  DIY/Assisted - Took a job working in London so really needed him to be on full livery

Yard 4:  Full - Made redundant/too expensive

Yard 5:  DIY - Yard politics got to me

Yard 6:  DIY - never going to leave - EVER .

I have to say that not one YO was untruthful about turnout, facilities, etc.

P


----------



## sarahann1 (31 May 2014)

Moved off my last yard for various reasons, needed somewhere closer, the grazing wasn't great, the ragwort was plentiful, the fences weren't ideal, the arenas were either deep, hard or flooded and various bits of maintenance such as roofs being fixed weren't getting done very quickly. 

My current yard is not perfect, but it's pretty close to it, love it


----------



## Hippona (31 May 2014)

Simply because I got the opportunity to rent a small private yard literally on my doorstep. Couldn't pass it up. I have a long term open ended tenancy, lovely landlady...horses settled and happy. Only thing I don't have is a schooling arena but I can live with that.


----------



## claireandnadia (31 May 2014)

My last yard was built without planning permission so we had to get off. The owner tried everything to evade the council but taking up our Olympic size school and just plonking the surface in our small jumping field, the stables were wooden and dragged from one end of the yard to our grazing fields which churned up all the mud and it was just a compete eye sore compared to the beautiful yard I went to and the price still stayed the same.
The neighbours gave us a lot of hassle so as soon as a space came up somewhere else, we went.


----------



## charlie76 (31 May 2014)

I left the yard I worked at for twenty years and kept my horses at because the arena surface deteriorated and despite promises of it being re surfaced it was never done properly and just got worse and worse. I was then offered a small private yard in a stunning location with a super school and hacking so took the huge step to leave then yard I had spent nearly all my life. 
It was a huge deal for me and meant a seven mile trip each way but it was so worth it. In have since moved house and now live round the corner from then yard.


----------



## riding_high (31 May 2014)

yard 1. the YO was a total fruit loop. i was heavily pregnant and just bought a new horse, whilst grooming/picking out his feet she would come up behind him and slap his bum while shouting (she was always loud). she was obsessed about poo, you had to get on your hands and knees and scrape the poo up from the field with your bare hands. she also talked to the muck heap daily!!

yard 2. the owner said she would sort my horses out as my car had broken down and i couldn't get up there for a week. thankfully my mum came to visit so we went up the yard after not seeing my horses for 3 days. found them stood in their stables, medium weight rugs on (in warm weather), no hay, no water and knee deep in poo. their water buckets were bone dry. 

yard 3. private place i rented, was really nice but then the kids there started to pinch my hay to use as a slide down their garden and also had one of those dune buggies bought for them so they turfed up a 6 acre field in it leaving my horses with nothing.

yard 4. they got tormented by dogs and other liveries, they were becoming dangerous from all the tormenting.

yard 5, where i am now. better all round. been there 6yrs. a couple of the liveries are silly girls (aged between 18 and 22) so are very up front about thier antics the night before etc. the biggest problems i have here is that my things get used, broken, stolen or have to go and search for them and also dogs just running around doing what they want including using the hay and straw as a toilet. it's getting really bad with the number of dogs that are running loose and the owners have no control over them.


----------



## NariNags (31 May 2014)

first place- because i needed to have my horse pts and they would not allow me to do it on their premises
and have remained in 2nd yard for last 4 years and  am only moving my big boy this weekend to be nearer my work and enable him to be used as my escort horse (not  sure he realizes whats gonna hit him)However the children's ponies are staying in 2nd yard


----------



## Enfys (31 May 2014)

Very boring reason, I was leaving the area, simple as that.


----------



## noodle_ (31 May 2014)

adding to this...

ive left a lot of yards for many reasons - mostly lying yard owners to be honest.....

most recently left one as the owner way crazy... should have dawned on me having 30 boxes and only 12 filled....somethings up - and more people leaving compared to those moving on.......

i was told my horse herded another livery trying to get her pony in.......livery had carrots and kept feeding them - well duh?
so my horse got evicted out the field [ we had moved on 2 days earlier]...had to pay an extra fiver a week to rent another field off her

I then was told i had to pay to put my own horse out as i wasnt allowed to put anything else out with mine - so i had to pay the yard Manager to put my horse out [even though i was on site]... so she wasnt alone...makes no sense

other things went on too - lovely yard stables - but nutty yard owner, hadnt a clue about horses and horse behaviour - was happy to let other horses stand there all day without food - as it was ''nothing to do with her''...well erm yes its your yard???

 - thats only scratching the surface too



previous yards have been lying about turnout, no hacking buddy, no help with bring in /turnout/feeds[paying them i mean they just dont...]  outdoor being used as turnout so couldnt ride - and a few years ago an absolute ******** of a yard owner....

gawd i could go on......i normally get slated for moving but i vote with my feet - its MY hard earned cash why on earth would i stay anywhere that i hated?

fwiw my horse is out on loan until whenever - partly as im sick of livery yards -  if i have another in the future it willl be when i can rent my own yard/field again.....


----------



## zaminda (31 May 2014)

I left the last field I rented after the farmer shot himself, and his sister decided she wanted to put the rent up by more than 50%, which it wasn't worth. The yard before became odd, and didn't have enough grazing for the horses it had. 
I'm lucky that I haven't been on the receiving end of a huge amount of bitchiness, but I haven't been on many big yards, and don't seem to attract it!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 May 2014)

NariNags said:



			first place- because i needed to have my horse pts and they would not allow me to do it on their premises
		
Click to expand...

don't understand this at all, its goes with the territory of a yard horses will have to be pts at some point.


----------



## minkymoo (31 May 2014)

Yard 1: it was being 'run' by a 15 yo girl who was clueless, she'd ask me for advice when I didn't have a clue - I'd just got my 1st horse ffs! I also hated the way the yo's stallions were kept, they were in 23.5/24 and were aggressive. It just made me sad. 

Yard 2: the staff were not horsey at all and the prices went up too much, it was a nice yard with good hacking though. 

Yard 3: was run by someone who I thought was a friend. Started off well but things deteriorated, stables weren't mucked out properly was on 5 day livery), too many horses & not enough t/o so poor horse only got 2 hrs out. Final straw was when I got engaged and wanted to move to a closer slightly cheaper yard and things just got worse. I don't speak to her any more which is a shame as I thought we were mates. 

Yard 4: I've been here 4 years and never thought places like this really existed! No bitching, great help when you need it/ ask for it, no one cares whether you compete or hack and best of all they've been amazing (and very instrumental!) in me getting my dream horse. The staff are amazing in every way and spot the littlest things. Most of all, the support I've had with my baby (equine, not the human one!) has been nothing short of unbelievable. I'm never leaving!! (Unless I get a house with stables & land, then I'd consider it!!)


----------



## Gingerwitch (31 May 2014)

Because they drugged my horses without my knowledge !


----------



## Frumpoon (31 May 2014)

Gingerwitch said:



			Because they drugged my horses without my knowledge !
		
Click to expand...

Sedalin?


----------



## littlespritz (31 May 2014)

As a yard owner/yard manager of a full and part livery yard I've found this very interesting! 
My liveries are all fantastic 99% of the time... my rules are what I think are fair and we have no silly ones ( I don't think!) But there are times where it is bitchy and its hard for a YO/YM
For example...
All year turnout.... don't then moan when come Jan there's only mud - no u cant move on to summer fields yet
Giving Hay in fields...adlib hay means u can do what u like but quite frankly watching bales of hay go mouldy in the fields is just insulting!
Moaning that my horses have better fields...yes they do firstly because mine all live in herds of 4 plus and mine don't go out all winter so that we have enough grass for all the liveries!!! 
Putting one on the walker at a time ( soon will have to charge extra which is sad, as it had worked well) 
Leaving Lights ON during the DAY

Rant over!! sorry  Ive yet to ever kick anybody off of the yard and as im aware the liveries are happy 99% of the time (no ones ever left either!), fields are my biggest issue I have more grass then u can poke a stick at yet everybody wants more...mine are on winter paddocks as they are too fat...


----------



## Gingerwitch (31 May 2014)

Frumpoon said:



			Sedalin?
		
Click to expand...

yep !


----------



## Frumpoon (31 May 2014)

Was it a jumping yard not a million miles from us?


----------



## Gingerwitch (31 May 2014)

littlespritz said:



			As a yard owner/yard manager of a full and part livery yard I've found this very interesting! 
My liveries are all fantastic 99% of the time... my rules are what I think are fair and we have no silly ones ( I don't think!) But there are times where it is bitchy and its hard for a YO/YM
For example...
All year turnout.... don't then moan when come Jan there's only mud - no u cant move on to summer fields yet
Giving Hay in fields...adlib hay means u can do what u like but quite frankly watching bales of hay go mouldy in the fields is just insulting!
Moaning that my horses have better fields...yes they do firstly because mine all live in herds of 4 plus and mine don't go out all winter so that we have enough grass for all the liveries!!! 
Putting one on the walker at a time ( soon will have to charge extra which is sad, as it had worked well) 
Leaving Lights ON during the DAY

Rant over!! sorry  Ive yet to ever kick anybody off of the yard and as im aware the liveries are happy 99% of the time (no ones ever left either!), fields are my biggest issue I have more grass then u can poke a stick at yet everybody wants more...mine are on winter paddocks as they are too fat...
		
Click to expand...

 if the walker is advertised as a free use facility then why on earth would you expect folk to think that they have to "pair" up ??


----------



## Gingerwitch (31 May 2014)

Frumpoon said:



			Was it a jumping yard not a million miles from us?
		
Click to expand...

not saying to much - but it might be  - what other stories have you heard from there ?pm me if you like


----------



## Frumpoon (31 May 2014)

Empty your pm's gingerwitch x


----------



## littlespritz (31 May 2014)

Gingerwitch said:



			if the walker is advertised as a free use facility then why on earth would you expect folk to think that they have to "pair" up ??
		
Click to expand...

lol as its only to be used with a minimum 3 horses at a time!!


----------



## DD265 (31 May 2014)

First yard didn't have an arena so because I was wanting to compete I moved to a yard that did.

I ended up leaving the second yard due to lack of turnout if the ground was in the least bit wet; this was crippling for my boy.

The third yard had three stables, and I was subletting one of them. We were extremely happy, but unfortunately the couple renting the whole yard and using the other two stables decided to move abroad and I couldn't afford to take the whole thing on by myself or risk not finding somebody to share with.


----------



## Gingerwitch (31 May 2014)

littlespritz said:



			lol as its only to be used with a minimum 3 horses at a time!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - if that is the rule - then i have no issue with it -but just wondered if it were a "pluck it out the air rule" as so many horse yards seam to get there rules from out of thin air


----------



## Gingerwitch (31 May 2014)

Frumpoon said:



			Empty your pm's gingerwitch x
		
Click to expand...

tis done !


----------



## starryeyed (31 May 2014)

We left the first yard because it was sold to a very 'townie' couple from the city who bought the livery yard so that their big dogs could run around in the fields without them having to take them out for walks (their words not mine!). Our pony was in a little paddock by himself with dog-proof fencing so that the dogs couldn't get in there with him (he had been attacked by dogs previously and so was terrified of them - the yard owners were very aware of this, hence him being in there.)  The owners then waited until all but one livery was gone and then shut all the dogs in the paddock with the pony so that they could "get used to each other", they all went into pack hunting mode and upon much snapping and jumping up at him, he kicked one in the head and completely blinded it - all liveries were promptly told to leave. Felt absolutely awful as it was our pony who did it and caused everyone to have to move, but they were absolutely aware of his attitude towards dogs and it was ridiculous for them to shut them all in with him knowing what would happen, especially as the dogs and pony were essentially trapped in there - disaster waiting to happen. They weren't particularly nice people either, openly said they didn't want liveries but liked the income, and didn't like the sound of horses neighing or walking across the yard - they were very snobby too which was a big contrast to the previous owner. I think it was a matter of time until they got rid of us, but pony just sped up the process -  they then turned all the beautiful old stables into offices and the fields are empty.

Yard two was heartbreaking to leave - it was actually a local farmer who "took us in" at short notice, he is the kindest most hard-working man and was constantly going out of his way to help us out / do things to make life easier for his couple of liveries - when he really didn't have to! He didn't charge much at all, but built lovely stables for us, built field shelters because the summer fields didn't have many trees, re-fenced paddocks so that we wouldn't need to use as much electric tape - all because he thought it would make things easier, not because we asked! We were extremely grateful for everything he did, and he was always so kind. We had very happy years there and it was such a quiet & friendly place, but we left as we moved house to somewhere that had stables and land, and it would be silly to not bring the horses too. We left in floods of tears and still pop in to see them when we're going past.


----------



## 9tails (31 May 2014)

There's some absolute horror stories on this thread.  I hope to never need part or full livery!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 June 2014)

To be fair, there are some lovely yards. I think maybe you don't get the perfect yard unless you pay crazy money (one person's perfect isn't the same as the next's). Reading these, I'm ecstatic at my yard! People help, there is zero bitchiness, no bad feeling, you can talk to the YO/YM, no problems!


----------



## mudmonkey17 (1 June 2014)

Left my old yard as prices were going from 40 a week to 64 and this was with slipping standards on yard. Now love my new yard and been there 3 years x


----------



## NariNags (1 June 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			don't understand this at all, its goes with the territory of a yard horses will have to be pts at some point.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I know that you know that but they thought different- private yard who never had horses before but wasn't all bad


----------



## NinjaPony (1 June 2014)

Left my last yard as it wasn't what I expected....had moved from a fairly big yard which had lovely people but not a great school, busy hacking and not good turnout to a small yard supposedly offering full livery....well it was right next to the motorway which drove me nuts, the school was constantly flooded for the whole of winter so I had to hire one (no reduction in the very expensive livery bill), not enough bedding on concrete, horses never groomed, no toilet despite promises (when you live 45 minutes away it's pretty essential...) and no full time staff at all. Instead one man turned up twice a day, did the minimum and left. That's ok for DIY if you see your horse yourself but that's not what I was paying a huge amount of money for.... Fences were left broken etc- YO basically took no interest and did the minimum possible.... Didn't see her for a couple of months! Only lasted about 4 months before going.... I actually moved them to another area and found our new yard which is great.
New yard has 60 acres turnout so they are in huge fields plus out all day every day including winter thank god, lovely school which is actually useable, ponies are groomed, looked after properly, full time staff are there to look after them in the day, lovely brick stables and more storage, a toilet (!) and no bloody thundering motor way so I am a lot happier and so are the ponies! Hopefully it will continue this way!


----------



## Solstar (1 June 2014)

After reading some of these horror stories I've realised I've been pretty lucky! 

For years I kept my pony, and after that, my horse, at home. We sold the land when we were offered a ridiculous amount of money for it- several times what it was worth. There's still horses living on it, as it is unsuitable to be built on. 

I moved to a small yard belonging to a friend, just up the road from where I had been originally. Unfortunately we ran out of grass so I offered to move away. 

Then I landed at a large livery yard a bit further away. It was absolutely wonderful until the owner died and his family took over. They basically bullied the YM out of her job and now, if you offer an opinion that is different to theirs you are asked to leave (as I was!) After 11 years and a heck of a lot of money, they couldn't even face us on the day we left!! Luckily, we'd already been looking for somewhere else (and had somewhere in mind) as I did not agree with the way the yard was running- or that they'd sent an inexperienced member of staff down to take my 4yo's rug off- she ignored the headcollar on the gate, undid the front straps and surprise surprise, my horse galloped off. He galloped around for 20 minutes apparently, with his rug stuck around his middle. The particular member of staff told me this, whilst laughing and saying 'how funny' it was. 

Temporarily, I moved my boys to my friends yard for a couple of weeks. Lovely atmosphere, nice people, small yard. Would possibly have stayed there but she only offers Part Livery and I like them on DIY, and we were preparing my new yard....

I'm now on my own private yard, with loads of grazing, beautiful large boxes, no ridiculous rules or cliques. Lots of off road hacking, no school but access to one a couple of fields away or 2 miles up the road and I do have a grass riding area. Love it, if I have to leave here it'll be kicking and screaming (or i'll sell my horses!) Hopefully there'll never be any reason to leave here!


----------



## STRIKER (1 June 2014)

I want bother to add mine as i could write a book, but yes, there are aome very sad livery yards around, i dont mean that in a bad way, but we pay a lot for our horses keep and its our down time, and there are livery yards crying out for liveries but they wont change their attitude, there are owners who have to interfere instead of just get on with their own business, its like everyone who should not be has to be the boss and those that are the boss have no idea what they are doing, its not going to change unfortunately


----------



## niagaraduval (1 June 2014)

Where do I start ! a few of the reasons for leaving my last yard and bringing horse home.

* Private yard with only 1 stable free, I had been there for 6 years as 5min walk from my house. The owner decided to let one of their friends come (which there wasn't a stable for), and started making my life hell, making up lies, later understood that this new friend of theirs just wanted my livery space. 
* The horses were never ever allowed out (fields were for hay making (3 cuts!!!)) and only then they might be able to go out (september - november), so winter price was pretty much paid all year.
* The horse slept on concrete (no joke!) the very small amount of straw he did get was eaten instantly as only 1 haynet of hay allowed a day.
* I decided to buy my own feed as didn't feed enough, until I realised my feed was feeding the owners horses too
* No access to tap allowed, even when horse came in on 3 legs with severe leg injuries due to BARBED wire fence the owner as used as it was 'cheaper'.
* Restricted times (not before 10 am et not after 5pm) 
* Found photos on various sites of the owner and their friends taking my horse out on the road without my permission.

This all happened in the last 3 months of me being there, the final straw was the lies and constant insults when I arrived (by owner and their 'friend' who wanted my space) and discovering numerous photos of my horse out on the road with them (no one asked me to take my horse out !).


----------



## kerrieberry2 (1 June 2014)

because I moved house as my previous yard would have been half an hour away!  fine in the summer, nightmare in the winter!

I moved back to a yard where I'd kept my mare years ago!  difference was back in the day it was a massive yard with loads of horses, now its just me! they use the rest of the field for hay and wheat etc!  

I was very nervous about being on my own with 2 horses and a mini pony but I can safely say, 1yr old, I've never been happier   I wont be moving until I'm kicked off because they want to build it or something horrible!


----------



## PolarSkye (1 June 2014)

kerrieberry2 said:



			because I moved house as my previous yard would have been half an hour away!  fine in the summer, nightmare in the winter!

I moved back to a yard where I'd kept my mare years ago!  difference was back in the day it was a massive yard with loads of horses, now its just me! they use the rest of the field for hay and wheat etc!  

I was very nervous about being on my own with 2 horses and a mini pony but I can safely say, 1yr old, I've never been happier   I wont be moving until I'm kicked off because they want to build it or something horrible!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like heaven!

P


----------



## 9tails (1 June 2014)

STRIKER said:



			I want bother to add mine as i could write a book, but yes, there are aome very sad livery yards around, i dont mean that in a bad way, but we pay a lot for our horses keep and its our down time, and there are livery yards crying out for liveries but they wont change their attitude, there are owners who have to interfere instead of just get on with their own business, its like everyone who should not be has to be the boss and those that are the boss have no idea what they are doing, its not going to change unfortunately
		
Click to expand...

Spoilsport. :devilish:


----------



## STRIKER (1 June 2014)

I know but i am tired tonight, maybe tomorrow if thread is still going, there does seem to be a very similar trait though with all experiences.


----------



## NooNoo59 (18 September 2014)

Yard 1 - was great although one of the owners also ran a riding school and would help herself to your hay and bedding., left because they sold it.
Yard 2 - too many rules, crap school, owners who thought they knew everything because they had a share in a racehorse, and so fussy, the day I saw her sweeping the grass was the day I thought enough is enough!
Yard 3 - Yard 1 with the new owners, great for a couple of years but grazing was very poor and the owners horses got first pick on the new grass so there was none left for the liveries, I had two horses there and was feeding two hard feeds and masses of hay right through the summer also sand school was awful.
Yard 4 - left with friends (or so I thought!) from Yard 3, got our own yard, it was fun at first, but twos company and threes a crowd and I was the three. They went off and found another yard which only had room for them, they told me it was coincidence but I found an advert in a tack shop put there by them looking for livery for only there horses, so liars and two faced.  kept the yard for a while on my own with liveries but too much work on top of a full time job so moved to
Yard 5 - perfect! great school, loads of hacking, all bedding etc on site, mostly very nice people and great owners.  Hopefully wont have to move again.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (18 September 2014)

Left our last yard as I'd moved house and the journey to the stables was taking over an hour in the evenings, although the final straw came when a livery who I'd considered a friend decided to bad mouth me and try to turn everyone against me. When I tried to establish what I'd done wrong they just blanked me to my face...was all rather childish. 

I handed in my notice the same day (had already been to view a new yard 10 mins from the new house) and left at the end of the month and we haven't looked back since. In the short time I've been at the new yard we've come on in leaps and bounds and H seems a lot more chilled about life. We hack alone most nights and have been to our first show and sponsored ride, things that I'd never have been brave enough to do 6 months ago. Add to that we now have amazing hacking and are within hacking distance of the local RC, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## poiuytrewq (18 September 2014)

I left because my yard was near my job at the time and my daughters primary school. When she moved schools and I moved jobs it was completely in the wrong direction for us to travel twice a day.


----------



## dreambigpony (18 September 2014)

Fell out with the owner although the good thing though is that actually it was a HUGE blessing because now our new yard has much better facilities, friendlier people, great atmosphere, very knowledgable people and a very laid back atmosphere!


----------



## paddy (18 September 2014)

We've moved on for some good reasons over the years including:
- YO complaining that my stallion escaped from his field (they didn't turn the electric fence on despite being told that he (the horse) would check it frequently) and so they kept him in and asked us to leave when he trod on the grooms toe.
- YM left, leaving non-horsey YO's sister in charge.  The last straw was finding her wandering around with a bucket of feed for our then two horses; absolutely no clue as to feeding/ keeping horses.
- YO put our part livery horses out to grass whilst telling us they were coming in every night.  I wouldn't have objected if we'd not been lied to as it was summer and the horses liked being out, but the trust was then gone.
- YO from hell.  Threw things at the horses if they kicked the stable door.  Kept my horse in on his own overnight having turned all others out, including his field friend, because he was a stallion and she couldn't trust him.  Groom kicking a horse in the belly.  Horses being beaten up.  Horse being dyed using hair colouring causing allergic reaction and then seriously considering using bleach to take it out.  Electric fencing around the water trough in the field because they were fed up it was drinking all the water (I can't actually remember whether they did that or decided not to when there was outcry to be fair).  etc etc.
- very sadly left our last yard when OH set up his own yard.  The people were lovely and we were very sad to leave.
It's been such a joy!
We / OH doesn't always get it right as a YO (every owner is different with different views and approaches and not all set ups suit everyone), but he's honest about what he can and can't do and has and hasn't done, and we don't allow bitching.


----------



## fattylumpkin (18 September 2014)

paddy said:



			We / OH doesn't always get it right as a YO (every owner is different with different views and approaches and not all set ups suit everyone), but he's honest about what he can and can't do and has and hasn't done, and we don't allow bitching.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great  honesty is the best policy might be a cliche but it's true.


----------



## paddy (19 September 2014)

thanks fattylumpkin.  Best piece of advice I received was from a friend when I moved Mac over here from Ireland.  It was that I'd never find a livery yard that was perfect; there's always a compromise and the trick is to find the one where the compromise is something you can live with.


----------



## benson21 (19 September 2014)

Jeez, I must be a lucky one!!  I have never moved yards.  I have been here now for around 15years and occasionally there have been times I thought about moving, but that was for personal reasons, and not for the better of my horse.


----------



## LittleGinger (19 September 2014)

Recently moved from DIY to livery. Nice DIY yard, just wasn't doable any more with increasing responsibility at work etc. Livery yard is blissful and although I'm still there until late most evenings, I ride almost every day now.

The move before that (about 3 years ago) I'd moved from livery (not the yard I am now on!) onto the DIY yard, as the livery yard staff were so untrustworthy so I figured as I was doing everything myself anyway I may as well save myself £250 a month.


----------



## Toffee_monster (19 September 2014)

I left my last place as i wanted another pony and there was no room for another.   Its the best thing i did though, i went from a big yard to a private small yard with one other person and i feel like a different person, i do my own thing and love it


----------



## dibbin (19 September 2014)

I moved to the other side of the country. Previous one I left when Dylan was PTS (although I still went up sometimes until my sister's horse died).


----------



## Pocket.Rocket (20 September 2014)

I left to move to a yard with an indoor school and a little closer to home. 

The old yard was great though but..   love that indoor school!


----------



## marmalade76 (20 September 2014)

I was offered somewhere better. I did keep paying for my previous space until I was sure I wanted to stay there.

Really would like my own yard now. Was most annoyed yesterday when I arrived at the yard to find that someone had moved over all my stuff to make room for the person I have to share a storage room with. Annoyed that, a, I wasn't consulted first, it was just done, b, why, after 11 years of having the same storage space I'm suddenly made to make room when previous available space for sharer was plenty for the previous sharer and c, that I am having to give up storage space now I have four animals at said yard and person I am having to make space for has only one. Grr! So if I move again it will be down to lack of storage space and having to share. Call me selfish but there some things I would rather not share!


----------



## Ahrena (20 September 2014)

First yard - Partly because my horses werent coping with 24/7 turnout in winter and no stables available but also the yard owner went to uni and her friend who was a livery took it upon herself to decide she was in charge and basically bullied me and my sister (we were 12 and 17 at the time and very responsible and sensible)

Moved to current yard where I've been for 10 years apart from a couple of years when I moved away for a job. Was at a fantastic yard then although the hacking was dire, and left when I quit my job and moved back home and back to the yard I was on - which is lovely. Decent hacking and facilities, paddocks could do with more maintenance but as a general rule you're allowed to do what you want, theres a good atmosphere and its only 3 miles from my house so.


----------



## mytwofriends (20 September 2014)

Badly maintained turnout in summer - actually no maintenance at all.

Next to zero turnout in winter - an hour a day in horribly boggy conditions.

Lies.

Theft.

Bullying by YO and family.

Anyone in any doubt why I left?!


----------



## Enfys (20 September 2014)

I was moving, otherwise I would have stayed. 
It was a cracking little yard, good social life, PC club, nothing fancy at all, like a rice paddy in winter, but still, on the whole a good place to be.  For 26 GBP a MONTH! 
I have been gone a long time now, I think it has changed hugely now - probably just waiting for me to go first  

I am leaving this one too. Soon. I hope.


----------



## glinda (20 September 2014)

1st yard I left as I was going away for a couple of days but my farrier was due to come&#8230; I had got my pony in that morning for farrier and had an arrangement with the YO that she would put my girl out in field once farrier had been. I returned from my trip away to find my pony still standing in her stable- no food or water and standing knee deep in poo- she had just been left and ignored by YO and other liveries whilst I was away- she was very poorly! VERY hasty retreat.

2nd yard was nice or so I thought but when my girl suddenly had acute liver failure we found out they had been supplying us hay that had loads of ragwort in it !!!!! Another very hasty retreat (Pony had to be PTS)

3rd yard I went onto part then full livery, it was a lovely friendly yard with good facilities and hacking and I was there for several years very happily but then things started to go downhill a bit- I was finding that I was having to re muck out my 2 horses daily as they were not done properly (in fact one of the grooms once said to me that they always knew if i had been away for a couple of days as my horses beds were disgusting!!!!!) The final straw came when the YM decided to turn my lovely mare out with 2 other mares known to be bullies! They thought as my mare was so good that she would be OK with them- well she wasn't!!! She got very badly beaten up and still they didn't tell me !! It was only when I arrived after work to find her covered in wounds, swollen and bleeding&#8230;. obviously I called vet straight away and looked for new yard

Ended up buying a new house with stables&#8230;.. have now had my horses at home for 13 years and could never go back to a livery situation&#8230;. I am very lucky to have found this solution.


----------

